# Dubai Marina Mall to JLT Bus



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know how to get from Dubai Marina Mall to JLT by bus?? I figure if my offices are moving there i might as well be environmentally friendly and not drive/stress about parking when i can just (hopefully) take what seems would be a very short bus ride. i live right next to the marina mall...

ive looked on websites for the RTA but nothing makes sense (as is the case with everything online regarding dubai) 

what is this feeder bus business?? i understand its a free shuttle that takes u from a metro station to a pick up point? is there one that goes from the mall to JLT. would i be able to just take one of those??

let me know!! thank you thank you 

beenie


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You could walk to JLT station and use the bridge to cross to JLT and from there use a JLT feeder bus (if they exist, my office looks out onto the road in front of the JLT metro station and I've never seen a single bus go by).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As Gavtek says - use the Metro footbridges to walk over to JLT. Which building in JLT is the office going to be in?


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

wandabug said:


> As Gavtek says - use the Metro footbridges to walk over to JLT. Which building in JLT is the office going to be in?


i believe its called the Tiffany Tower??? i think its walkable from where the footbridge lets out on the JLT side??


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Tiffany Towers is next to Liwa Heights. It is walkable,you need to use the bridge to The Marina Metro Station not the JLT Metro Station. i.e come put of Marina Mall and turn left to the footbridge in front of Marina Diamond 3. There are feeder buses from Marina Metro Station, you could ask the staff at Liwa Heights Hotel, they should know how often they run. It might be a bit of a struggle to walk from the Metro Station round to Tiffany in the summer.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Tiffany Towers is next to Liwa Heights. It is walkable,you need to use the bridge to The Marina Metro Station not the JLT Metro Station. i.e come put of Marina Mall and turn left to the footbridge in front of Marina Diamond 3. There are feeder buses from Marina Metro Station, you could ask the staff at Liwa Heights Hotel, they should know how often they run. It might be a bit of a struggle to walk from the Metro Station round to Tiffany in the summer.


beautiful! thank you so much!!!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

btw-- wandabug, do you think there are feeder buses from the JLT metro to the tiffany towers or no? or only from the marina metro? it may be a bit of a PITA (pain in the "where the sun doesnt shine") walk from where i am to the marina metro in the summer time as well.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I doubt it because people for that end of JLT would get off at Marina Station. Use the Metro to go the one stop to Marina.


----------

